# Greetings!



## seanb (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm Sean, new to this little corner of the web. I'm a technical theatre major in Alberta, Canada. It's a BFA degree program. I've been in technical theatre for about 6 years or so, and am hired at a community stage as a techie as well as some contracted gigs around town.

Seems like a neat little resource here! I'm fairly experienced, though I'm sure I'll learn a fair chunk as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 12, 2003)

seanb said:


> I'm Sean, new to this little corner of the web. I'm a technical theatre major in Alberta, Canada. It's a BFA degree program. I've been in technical theatre for about 6 years or so, and am hired at a community stage as a techie as well as some contracted gigs around town.
> 
> Seems like a neat little resource here! I'm fairly experienced, though I'm sure I'll learn a fair chunk as well.
> 
> Cheers!




Hi Sean, Welcome aboard!!  Hope you find this a great resource and a fun place to come and chat, learn and share what you know with others! 

wolf


----------



## wemeck (Nov 12, 2003)

Welcome Sean! Posts question or reponses. You will find controlbooth to be a great resource. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Sean!

Welcome aboard!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I am sure you will learn a lot here  There is always something cool to discuss on controlbooth.com!! 

Hope to see you around often!!

-dvsDave


----------

